# Neue Grafikkarte für Hyrican PC



## MaxOO7 (21. Dezember 2008)

*Neue Grafikkarte für Hyrican PC*

Hallo,
ich brauch eine neue Grafikkarte für meinen 3-4 Jahre alten Hyrican PC, ich nütze die karte hauptsächlich für Spiele z.B.(Call of Duty 4, NfS undercover usw.) hab aber nur einen 2,0Ghz Prozessor und will nicht mehr wie 120€ ausgeben.
Was könnt ihr mir da so empfehlen???

PS: Bis jetzt habe ich eine GeForce FX 5200.
Mein System:  Windows XP Home
Prozessor: AMD Sempron (tm) 2800+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2,0Ghz
Ram 512


----------



## SuicideVampire (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Hyrican PC*



			
				MaxOO7 am 21.12.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich brauch eine neue Grafikkarte für meinen 3-4 Jahre alten Hyrican PC, ich nütze die karte hauptsächlich für Spiele z.B.(Call of Duty 4, NfS undercover usw.) hab aber nur einen 2,0Ghz Prozessor und will nicht mehr wie 120€ ausgeben.
> Was könnt ihr mir da so empfehlen???
> 
> ...



Bei der Krücke würde ich einen neuen Rechner empfehlen. Alles oberhalb einer X800 oder einem ähnlichen Relikt langweilt sich da tot...
Allein schon mit 512MB Ram kommt heutzutage kaum noch ein Spiel zurecht.


----------



## max86gt (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Hyrican PC*



			
				MaxOO7 am 21.12.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich brauch eine neue Grafikkarte für meinen 3-4 Jahre alten Hyrican PC, ich nütze die karte hauptsächlich für Spiele z.B.(Call of Duty 4, NfS undercover usw.) hab aber nur einen 2,0Ghz Prozessor und will nicht mehr wie 120€ ausgeben.
> Was könnt ihr mir da so empfehlen???
> 
> ...



Verkauf die alte Krücke für bestmöglichen Preis am liebsten in eizelteilen und kauf dir für 300€ nen pc der 1000x besser ist, aufrüsten ist bei dem System einfach teuer und wüde sich nicht lohnen! Es tut mir leid aber es ist so(zumindestens für die spiele die du genannt hast)!


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Hyrican PC*

ja, das ist unsinn, da 120€ reinzustecken. die CPU war an sich schon vor 2 -3 jahren zu wenig für die damals neueren games... ne neue graka wird da kaum was bringen. mehr RAM auch nicht, ist zudem vermutlich teures DDR-RAM. 

da muss was komplett neues her, da hilft sonst nix.


----------



## ShiZon (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte für Hyrican PC*



			
				Herbboy am 21.12.2008 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das ist unsinn, da 120€ reinzustecken. die CPU war an sich schon vor 2 -3 jahren zu wenig für die damals neueren games... ne neue graka wird da kaum was bringen. mehr RAM auch nicht, ist zudem vermutlich teures DDR-RAM.
> 
> da muss was komplett neues her, da hilft sonst nix.



Sein jetziger PC tut es ganz gut als Zweit-Rechner, zum zocken ist besser komplett neu, ein Bundle würde auch nichts bringen.


----------

